# What has world cryzis changed in you?



## Anonymous (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi everybody at goldrefiningforum.com. I am newbie, and i inadequacy to say that you have really great and interesting forum here, so many nice persons.
Properly, i want to hear your opinions. Everybody recognize, world economic now have hard problems, and undoubtedly VIP people have less problems, than common ones. Some of my friends lost job, and now it is hard to find new. I think it is exceptionally important this cryzis changes way of people lifestyle and way of thinking in many minds.
How do you mark, what cryzis changed in you? Do you have new life values now? What will you forget behind, when it will pass.


----------



## peter i (Jun 16, 2009)

> Location: France
> Age: 44
> Occupation: manager assistant
> Interests: fitness



Not a typical name and profile for this forum (but no weird links at least :mrgreen: )

Welcome.


Changes? 
Absolutely none, but before the crisis "do not use any more money than you can afford" was also my main economical principle.


----------



## firewalker (Jun 16, 2009)

Still eating my freedom fries and happy as a lark.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 16, 2009)

hehe as Peter said I am in the same situation. I dont trust the word Mortgage, my credit card is rarely used mostly when purchasing fly tickets. I dont have loans as when you are spending your own money which you saved over some period of time you are spending them wisely. I am not a slave of bank or any lenders so I can freely decide where to go and what to buy. Also my father gave me good lesson that savings = freedom. I am not very scared when Ill loose my job as for time being I can take even low paid job to keep me going as I am not threatened by some repayements or so... If Ill not have enough I can cut on mobile, go for smaller package on my TV, walk when dont need to use car etc etc... People with lots to pay back and no job are extremely stressed. When they go for interview to get new job they are stressed and it can be seen. So they are in circle as employer will preffer somebody which is or looks happy.

Eh and I dont want to mention health. When you are stressed your health detoriate fast. This happened to me some time ago.

And finally I am sure that I am not any VIP. I am common like other few billions people over here. Or maybe I am VIP in my doughter or sons eyes.... :lol:


----------

